# 5/8 Updated Garden pics (Canning Green Beans already)



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Tomatoes, Squash, cucumbers, green beans, purple hulls, corn, tamitillos, and all the peppers are looking good. Watermelons also have finally started to take off as well. Got 2 totes of green beans on 5/7 and went back to finish tonight and got another 2 and by next week we will be doing it all over again. About to get real busy and backs hurting for the next month or so. Timely rains has helped out and weather has been pretty good overall. Hope yall enjoy the pics as much as my family and us have.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice crop! Great looking garden.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome garden!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking garden, Congrats!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

What general area are you located HuntNFishNick? 

Must be pretty far south to have green beans and corn with tassels. My green beans have been blooming now for a few days and will probably be ready to pick in about 1 week...but many of them still have burn marks from the freeze. My corn is about 10 days away from showing some tassels and many of them also have burn marks from the freezes....but will still produce heavy crop. 

The freeze line was pretty much through my area in Livingston.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful garden. Looks like you will have a lot good eating.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Meadowlark, Garden is in Simonton about 2 miles from the Brazos. And the freeze didn't bother the green beans or corn but did have a few burnt ends on the purple hulls. We were very lucky on that last freeze. We remember it well cause we were fishing in LA that day and we were praying for wind in town and praying for very little where we were fishing.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Pops canned 59 pint Green Beans and gave away a quite a few and saved some for Mother's Day Dinner.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Magnolia Beans*

Canned 16 pints on Thursday, probably picked a little over 1/2 5 gallon bucket and there or more there now. Back will be hurting tomorrow. Squash is starting to produce.

SSNJOHN


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Got another 5 gallon bucket last night.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

You are a brave soul to stack those Pint Jars that High.
A lot of work can dissapear real fast into a big mess.

Also,
I notice that you have discovered a watering system that works. That is one of the reasons my little small garden has done so well over the years.

What a great looking and producing garden.

Also, I love those squash plants.

B.D


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea its worked so far but haven't had alot of heat yet so i am wanting to see it when the temp. get up there like we are going to see over the next couple months or so. We've had to move around and adjust them but all in all it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

What a beautiful garden!!! I tried green beans from seeds this year 3 times but they never sprouted. The package was a fresh date but maybe they were bad seeds after all. Who knows.


----------

